# What Chinese Watch are you wearing? - Jan 2014



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Wearing my faithful vcm - Zuanshi with NATO strap on the first day of 2014! .. And it's a beautiful sunny winter day in Beijing

Wishing all a great 2014!!


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

This one of course. Arrived yesterday.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Interestingly enough, i did start the New Year with Chinese watch on my wrist. It was the Sea-Gull M163S.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A Seagull with a Tianjin made striped tongji movement.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)

This one looks stunning! Who sells these? 
Happy New Year


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

WUS Dual Crown


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy New year!


----------



## dbuergi (May 4, 2011)

This one with a custom made strap.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, no wrist shot yet but I rang in 2014 with this one...

















This is a Purple Gold Mountain Zijinshan watch from the Nanjing watch factory and it sports the original SN1 calibre movement.
This may well be one of the oldest VCMs in my collection and it seemed an appropriate choice to ring in the new year


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dbuergi said:


> This one with a custom made strap.


That strap is a fantastic match.


----------



## dbuergi (May 4, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> That strap is a fantastic match.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

My new "Aqua Terra". Happy 2014 friends!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

104RS said:


>


Today I'm trying out his white dialed brother:


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)

Today this one.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

this one today ST5 project


----------



## gooyee (Feb 15, 2013)

来自我的 Nexus 4 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Champagne Dial Bagelsport Explorer I homage. +5 sec./day, not bad. Wish they had a black dial version though.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

This one makes me laugh. That name haha



Texan said:


> Today this one.


----------



## gooyee (Feb 15, 2013)

来自我的 Nexus 4 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ST5 project watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis on a custom strap.


----------



## gooyee (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

This was originally a soki. Just finished the mods up today ^~^ I'm very pleased with the results!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Chunlei 19 jewels VCM for export.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I am wearing my CMWF ST5 project watch on its new shoes. 









It has not been taken off since it arrived just after Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My just arrived ZunJue has all the hallmarks of a wristhugger (you know, those aggressive jumping creatures from the movie "alien watches" ;-)... )


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


>


Gave you a like because Thunderbirds Two was always my favorate.

FAB, Dad.

Ric

p.s. Still don't know what FAB stands for.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pakz said:


> My just arrived ZunJue as all the hallmarks of a wristhugger (you know, those aggressive jumping creatures from the movie "alien watches" ;-)... )


Aha! And a hearty congratulations on your new arrival.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

F.A.B. stands for 'absolutely nothing' according to Sylvia Anderson, Ric
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080603124713AA59gc8








told you I had a new job..


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Project ST5s all this week. It'll be the blue one tomorrow. Probably.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous watch mate. Congrats.

Any thoughts compared to the Everest btw.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> F.A.B. stands for 'absolutely nothing' according to Sylvia Anderson, Ric
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080603124713AA59gc8
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if I believe her. Reckon her and Gerry made it up over a bottle of sherry and never had the nerve to tell the world what it *really* meant.

When yer start yer new job? Idle hands make impulsive watch purchases...

(Updated) Hang on. Is that a flashy new uniform I see before me? It is!

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Advertising watch for Zhuhuan brand black rice wine


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My usual workwear spruced up with celebratory Thunderbirds wings, Ric ;-)
Oh, if only I *did* work for International Rescue, sigh, but it's a good new permanent post nonetheless
















Background from Ron Hogan's take on the Tao te Ching http://www.beatrice.com/TAO.pdf


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Gave you a like because *Thunderbirds Two was always my favorate.*


Yup, mine too :-d

Actually, I had a GORGEOUS *Dinky Toy* "T2" when I was a child









the _blue_ color wasn't regular, but the fit & finish was slightly better than the Matchbox green model&#8230;









Pushers were much better integrated, it was nearly 100% steel made.
On the minus side, the "T4" submarine was in _plastic_ <|

Unfortunately, I traded it for another X-Wing&#8230; a mistake I now sorely regret o|


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I love how the Thunderbirds incorporated design elements from contemporary aircraft, eg Boeing 707 nose in Thunderbird 2, English Electric Lightning wings in Thunderbird 1
(Would love to illustrate, but I'm at a motorway services with rubbish mobile coverage)
The whole design aesthetic was fabulous, I'd still love to live and work on Tracy Island


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me the Beijing ZhuFeng on mesh today. Just put received the bracelet yesterday, so only a snaphot:



Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

WUS 2013 Project ST5. Also available in red.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* "_Octo_" jump hour


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Xiongmao


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## phatpete68 (Apr 14, 2008)

I m wearing my first chinese mechanical watch the Beijing ZunJue that i just received  Still waiting for the Beijing BeiHai. UPS does not work that good here in sweden...U need to be at home for them to be able to deliver!? :/ Well gonna get it tomorrow


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

You know, you can wait and wait around here for weeks without seeing a single JunJue, and then all of a sudden a stream of 'em go flying by.

Can't be more than a handful of 'em outside of China, so we're a very select bunch.

Ric


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> You know, you can wait and wait around here for weeks without seeing a single JunJue, and then all of a sudden a stream of 'em go flying by.
> 
> Can't be more than a handful of 'em outside of China, so we're a very select bunch.
> 
> Ric


Yeah, we're so elite! ;-)


----------



## phatpete68 (Apr 14, 2008)

And I m happy to be one of you  It truly is a very nice watch and I m truly amazed by the quality (this is my first Chinese watch) and I guess i will be amazed again tomorrow when I receive my Beihai


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah.
Just to celebrate the mighty ZunJue...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yanan


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## phatpete68 (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally my Beijing BeiHai has arrived. Damn this watch is beautiful!!! the finish is so good on all parts!!!  I love it!!! Today I'm wearing it...and probably tomorrow and the day after that.....


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

#59


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Good day to all.

A recent purchase, I am not sure of it's authenticity but since I have put it on the brown strap, I like it more.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Parnis


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

My first Chinese watch. I was given a Sea-Gull Military for Christmas. I didn't like the noisy ST16 movement and the 44 mm case was too big for my skinny wrist. I wrote to Kevin at Sea-Gull USA and received the most friendly, efficient service. He allowed me to exchange for a Sea-Gull Wuxing, which arrived today. I love it! The finish is excellent and it looks great on a black, genuine water-snake that I had in my watch box. I'm impressed with the applied indices on the cream dial, sort of a poor man's IWC. The applied star and Chinese script on the dial make sure that it isn't confused as anything but Chinese. Finally, the domed sapphire crystal is a classy touch. Altogether a very nice watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The middle one right now, but the other two have been on the wrist already once or twice this evening (thrown on some spare NATOs to get them up and running quickly):


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Diamond


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Seagull 1963 re-issue 38mm acrylic


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

42MM sandwich dial PAM homage, needs a new strap:


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

just came in the mail! sorry, had to run in the bathroom to grab the photo so the wife wouldn't see it! (42mm)


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

ST5 WUS Chinese Mechanical 2013 project watch #29.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shancheng


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Winner Mark XV


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Titanium *ALPHA* Pilot


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage Tianjin WuYi from ca. 1961?

Ric


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Shanghai 7120 808 which I got today. I think it might be fake, it looks brand new. But I'll enjoy it for what it is anyway, a good looking watch I got very cheap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooyee (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## wristies (Aug 9, 2013)

No pics, cause camera dead. Wearing my K&S KS005. Seems to be keeping time OK. Oddly enough, I've had two comments of "nice watch", whereas my Sinn 6090 never had any!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sea-Gull ST5.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

9sse said:


> Shanghai 7120 808 which I got today. I think it might be fake, it looks brand new. But I'll enjoy it for what it is anyway, a good looking watch I got very cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a fake. There are many Shanghai watches of this design available. It's quite possible that they are genuine NOS or more recent assemblages. Either way they use genuine parts AFAIK. I like your strap choice.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Beijixing moon phase


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Iheard a little voice coming from a watch box saying 'Wear me! Wear me!'...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

My first (well technically second, I had a Parnis BP that I gave away because it was too big) Chinese Mechanical


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

saskwatch said:


> I don't think it's a fake. There are many Shanghai watches of this design available. It's quite possible that they are genuine NOS or more recent assemblages. Either way they use genuine parts AFAIK. I like your strap choice.


Thank you. The seller said it's old stock, made between 1971 and 1983. I thought it was fake because it seems to good to be true. Such a nice watch for 20$ makes me suspicious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

If it helps, I got a pristine one of these too
Quite a bargain


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

saskwatch said:


> Beijixing moon phase


Very neat dial! I would like it even better if it showed which part of the night sky is visible. Even with just a 24hr drive (i.e. without a sidereal drive) for the constellation disk one could do some gymnastics, maybe using hour markers as month markers, to figure out what is visible at any given time of the night and year. But I think unfortunately the constellations are just decorative, rotating once per month to carry the date indicator.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Early morning change for the *TAO Octo*, on a brand new white leather strap :


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


>


Getat, Reno?

Ric


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

wysanz said:


> View attachment 1346641


Very nice indeed.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Getat, Reno?
> 
> Ric


Nope. _Jackson Tse_ ;-)

MM34 | Marina Militare | Military Time


----------



## queen (Dec 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Some snowy day today


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Endurer_


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Xihu


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

My first VCM, which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

markjnorman said:


> My first VCM, which arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 1347964


It won't be your last... Very very nice.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Tiane


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

BeiHai 50th LE... now that it's sold out it feels even better ;-)


invia immagini


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Same than yesterday&#8230;


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Same as the previous days... and same (probably) as will grace my wrist until monday (I think)...









And I've eventually managed to regulate the movement so that it loses 4s a day... Which is very OK to me ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bawang


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Beijixing


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Calibre_


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis GMT


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

This slim Chunlei has an accuracy of 3-4s/day. I am wearing it for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Happy birthday to me !
Now I can officially take my new Beijing Watch out from the box !
So here are the pictures of my latest beauty.
























yes, it is blue...









Cooking / baking time with 小三








We had then one free hour, so we did go to the Propaganda Poster Museum next door.

















And a last picture of my favourite poster : I don't understand the meaning of this magazine's cover but I like it a lot !









Time to eat the chocolate cake !
Have a nice Sunday !

L.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

LaurentH said:


> Happy birthday to me !
> Now I can officially take my new Beijing Watch out from the box !
> So here are the pictures of my latest beauty.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Laurent, and a big congratulations on your new Beijing.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday mate.
Great pressie too, cheers.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Beijing too...









phone pic...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Soki Tongji Skeleton


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

And more Beijing...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

LaurentH said:


> Happy birthday to me !
> Now I can officially take my new Beijing Watch out from the box !
> So here are the pictures of my latest beauty.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Laurent!! Congratulations on the watch, it's a very beautiful timepiece!

Have a great birthday day!


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Celadon Imperial


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Beijing again...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZuanShi SM1A-K 102


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Goodness me... What a nice streak of Beijings or Beijing based beauties over those last pages !
They're all gorgeous !


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

42MM PAM homage


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Lumo said:


> 42MM PAM homage


Ooops, please note:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/no-mm-branded-watches-allowed-316295.html


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EYKI *M.I.B.* for today b-)














































b-) and now ladies and gentlemen, your attention, please&#8230;


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Crosspost with F71, since it's as affordable as it's Chinese :-!



104RS said:


> Studying with my Seagull today:


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterile PAM Homage, 1950s case, destro, on custom strap. Very comfortable.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 7221


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


Hey Ron, I love it, but what on earth is it?

Ric


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hey Ron, I love it, but what on earth is it?


It's a Sea-Gull 813.384 ... the design is a dragon: two diamonds for eyes (roughly center between 10 and two) and long whiskers, body curling throughout...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

This one today. Perhaps the blue dial tomorrow.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


>


O_O wow wow *wow !!!!*

EDIT : I did a quick Google search, but it doesn't seem to be available outside China :-(

And I saw the price was around 1000$&#8230; do you confirm, Ron ? :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beijing* 'Zhufeng' b-)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 7221


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

No time to take nice pictures yet, but here's yesterday's watch:


and today's watch:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> and today's watch:


That is stunning, I absolutely love the red dial!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Blue-dialed F72 ST5 today, probably silver-dialed tomorrow:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> O_O wow wow *wow !!!!...*And I saw the price was around 1000$&#8230; do you confirm, Ron ? :think:


Thanks, Reno  ... Yes, about 800 to 1000 depending on seller, if I recall correctly.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZuanShi SM1A-K 102


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just in from the mail from TaoBaoNow, my first Seagull. The 1911 Revolution commemorative series:































This is also my first high-beat watch, and also my first mechanical hacking watch. I have been pretty impressed with the quality, there is one little blemish on the dial but it is hardly noticeable. The construction is really top-notch (even the strap is pretty good), especially considering the price. I have a feeling this won't be my last Seagull;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver dialed 2013 ST5 today.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Just in from the mail from TaoBaoNow, my first Seagull. The 1911 Revolution commemorative series:
> View attachment 1356033
> View attachment 1356034
> View attachment 1356035
> ...


Very very nice. Congratulations. Ric


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

It's here again my 1963 Air Force Reissue...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the silver ST5:



Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Celadon Imperial wot arrived moments ago.

Breathtaking.

The new B18 movement is clearly a radical upgrade from the SB18, my guess the change being triggered by the need for space for a date complication. Thankfully, the Imperial remains true to its high-end dress watch aspirations so no date, no sub-seconds. Just that crisp, exquisite dial, and those equally exquisite blued hands and logo. The B18 movement has if anything a slightly nicer finish than its SB18 cousin, so it's a welcome addition to my movement count.

I just did something a bit cruel: I took out my loupe and *looked* for even the slightest blemish... and found a hair. My hair. So I brushed that off and looked again. Nothing. Even the BeiHai has the odd blemish here and there on movement, dial and hands (as does a $5,000 Omega) but the Imperial is simply perfect.

And I've done something that I never do: I've kept the Imperial on its original strap. The strap isn't just nice, and not just nicer than the alternatives I've got, it's *really* nice. My wife glanced at the watch and pronounced both watch and strap as "classy".

Very very well done, Ben.

Made in China with pride, indeed.

Ric


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I've worn all three of my new f72 ST5s this week in the name of choosing one to wear to the very informal Texas Rangers (baseball, not police) winter banquet tonight. The black dial won the decision, but only by a hair over the silver dial, and the blue dial was not too far behind.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis today...love the blue hands.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Celadon Imperial wot arrived moments ago.
> 
> Breathtaking.
> 
> ...


A gorgeous pair of watches, congratulations!


----------



## mjhwouters (Mar 5, 2010)

Seagull by conrad

Have to say, and i only got it today so might be i change my opinion, but this watch looks pretty damn awesome for its money


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

After my birthday, it's now the turn of 小三... He's 2 years old today ! Time flies...
I will have the right to wear his beautiful Beihai only 14 more years ! pfff...









Beihai 1 with my other birthday present : 2 Monchichi !
By the way, my first present, the black Beijing is very good : +4 sec in 5 days. Love it !









For those who have the occasion, I recommend this wine : Grace Vineyard. Their White Chardonnay is very good and this Cabernet Sauvignon is a pleasure to drink ! And it's a couple of French and Italian who says that !

















I was lucky enough to command the number I wanted ! It was the pin code of my first CB 20 years ago ! Funny : I can't remember my parent's birthday but no problem with those numbers...

Have a nice WE,
Time to eat the home made Tiramisu !

Laurent


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Re-setting today after four and a half weeks as the ST5 has gained about 3 minutes. Bot bad in my book. Very smooth winding. Gorgeous dial. Stunning watch. Wonder why Seagull don't re-launch their own ST5 range...


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Vintage black dial Seagull railway.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

The very impressive Celadon Imperial


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Tianlangxing


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing ZunJue, now back on its stock bracelet.

Ric


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing beats the sound of 28,880 bph


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Blue WUS ST5!



Regards,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hanzhong


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today, the silver WUS CMW ST5:


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

My new perpetual. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Parnis today


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

New arrival today a 1963 re-issue Sea-Gull. I always wanted one of these. .


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

My one and only (Chinese)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Blue again!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

2013 ST5 Project, also available in blue.

Ric


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

Shuangcheng


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Mike55 (May 2, 2006)

GMT


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm breaking with all of you wearing the 2013 forum watch and going very slightly retro. ;-) This one is freshly returned from Thomas for keyless works repair and is once again as good as new.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats. mate on the gorgeous Beijing.
Great pic. too. Cheers


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

German Design, China Made


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

2013 ST5 Project again, this time the red one.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Maison Celadon Premier :-!


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

Good morning! 

Envoyé de mon GT-N7100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hanzhong


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Seagull 1963 re-issue 38mm


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue.
Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Budlet 7524


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Parnis Big Pilot.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Bejing ZunDa, today. The black one. Tin foil backdrop shamelessly copied from Reno.

Ric


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazing. Just amazing.




















Envoyé de mon GT-N7100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

With my little sister! 

Envoyé de mon GT-N7100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1366769
> View attachment 1366770


Aha!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Fandegrue said:


> Amazing. Just amazing.
> View attachment 1366646
> View attachment 1366647
> View attachment 1366648
> ...


The first word that comes to mind is 'Stellar'!
This might even be better than the Imperial Red...hmmm :think:


----------



## UhrUmbel (Dec 20, 2012)

Parnis 2212:


----------



## Marcelchia (Aug 30, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Nothing beats the sound of 28,880 bph
> View attachment 1360675


Hi,

Can i know where you bought this watch?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Marcelchia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i know where you bought this watch?


I got it off TaoBao, model number is D100B, here is the link:
º£Å¸ÐÁº¥¸ïÃü¼ÍÄî±íD100B-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

New strap is suiting me fine.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

wrong month... sorry


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

Today:


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Straight Banana said:


> New strap is suiting me fine.
> View attachment 1373814


Nice strap!! Where did you get it from? Thanks


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

bcy said:


> Nice strap!! Where did you get it from? Thanks


Sectime

Leather Watch Strap Marina fits Panerai 24mm Matte Brown 01MB24AB09


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Straight Banana said:


> Sectime
> 
> Leather Watch Strap Marina fits Panerai 24mm Matte Brown 01MB24AB09


Thanks!


----------



## Marcelchia (Aug 30, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> I got it off TaoBao, model number is D100B, here is the link:
> º£Å¸ÐÁº¥¸ïÃü¼ÍÄî±íD100B-ÌÔ±¦Íø


Thanks


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

qtxxz said:


> 土豪你好


no picture no jb


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

qtxxz said:


> 土豪你好


Tyrant Hello ? :-s
Google Translate


----------



## Yoi (May 1, 2014)

Yesterday, 44mm brushed steel case, 6497 hand-wound movement, sandwich dial, from Triconstore. New Kobor strap.


----------



## Yoi (May 1, 2014)

Today, "Goer" skeleton, automatic. Originally it had a yellow silicone strap. This black one makes the watch altogether more discrete. b-)


----------



## Yoi (May 1, 2014)

Earlier this week, "Chronometre Krönen & Söhne, Automatic"


----------



## raveen (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*The current year is 2015.
The current year is 2015.
The current year is 2015.
The current year is 2015.
*
Public service message.


----------

